

Harvard MBAs Go Back to Wall Street (depressing) - uberstart
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2011/03/harvard_mbas_go.html

======
nostrademons
Couple interesting things about that graph:

1\. Entrepreneurship doesn't even register.

2\. I love how the assumption is that a Harvard MBA makes you incapable of
doing anything but bringing down the economy.

